# IM Challenge Esmerelda...OH GOD I DONT BELIEVE IM DOING THIS!!!



## esmerelda (May 5, 2002)

Oh Shyte...Albob what have you gotten me into??!!!  For Public Safety and the general health and well being of the world ..... only look at these pics if you have a strong stomach!!!!!!  (Either that or you wish to have a good laugh!!)

I have to admit, theres nothing like public humiliation to get you to reach a goal....so actually instead of calling you every name under the sun.....I throw you a big Lip-lock!!!! (Kiss) Mmmwhhaahh    

Heres the time to avert your eyes:


----------



## esmerelda (May 5, 2002)

Now for the rear shot....theres plenty of rear to go around!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 5, 2002)

Ohhhh man...how hard is it to put this one up......VERY!!!!  Guys dont click.....its a true shocker!!!!  My only excuse is....have 3 kids the last one was a 10 lb'er...just imagine how far that poor stomach had to stretch to fit that one in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 5, 2002)

I may have gone to an All Girls Catholic School.....but deep down....I'm just a horny little devil!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 5, 2002)

Cute, cute, cute! Thanks for posting those pics girl, I know it's sometimes hard to do that. 

I love the devil pic..and I know ALBOB will, too!  Good luck!


----------



## Decosta (May 5, 2002)

What is the IM Challenge?


----------



## esmerelda (May 5, 2002)

He he heeeeee...I thought that the cape was purely for the boys...however......it doesnt mean to say that a girl cant have some fun.....who knows what the final "costume" will be?!!!!

Decosta...darlin'.....in the open chat section there is a thread called "I challenge You!!!" by the one and only Albob....go check it out...you can still enter it.......!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 5, 2002)

OK...I know I havent stated my intentions here...other than to firstly gross everyone out!!!!  Hell.....the before shots are supposed to haunt you arnt they???!!!!!!!  

My intention is to lose weight and tone up at the same time!!!!  Lots of Cardio...I believe!!!!  Now aint that a shame....!!!!! Diet by Missy D!!!!  Cardio by Master Albob....?????  Weight training .... hell by everyone at work...I carry them often enough!!!!

So....as the Ring Master says at the beginning of the night......

*ON  WITH  THE  SHOW!!!!*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

Essie, I'm very proud of you for posting those pics.  It is really hard.   It was hard for me to post mine too.   I think my workout partner and I are going to try to take new pics this week.  Those will be coming soon myself.

Good luck.....and.............

ON WITH THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## lina (May 6, 2002)

Good luck on your challenge!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Good Luck girl!!!! Great pictures!!! Your a cutie! 
AND All I can say about a 10lb baby, is OUCH!! YOU GO!!
Now go kick some bootie!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Ladies!!! (And Decosta!!!!)  Kinda wanted to bow out even before this began...but Im one of those girls who just loves a challenge!!!!  Infact, If there isnt a challenge.....I kinda lose interest.......


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Oh girl, I know what ya mean about losing interest if theres no challenge!!
I have to be in a bikinni in two weeks!! YUCKO!!!!!!!!!! BUT I am challenging myself too!! 
GOOD LUCK BABE!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

May I be so rude as to ask why in two weeks?????


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

OH no, thats not rude sweetie!!
A bunch of my friends and I are going out of town to float (tube) this Popular River that everyone rafts down in the summertime here in Texas! Its a blast. I'm SOOO READY For some fun in the sun! Just gotta tightin' the tush a little!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Some how....I can hear a number of people getting ready to offer assistance in the tightening the tush department for you!!!  lol!!!  I would love it to be summer over here...but we're in the middle of a lovely 5 days of thunder/lightening/flash floods and roofs being taken off!!!!  And winter hasnt started yet!!!!  Mind you the temp at the moment is a lovely 27 deg C ....so at least its not cold!!!!!  Mind you we never really get any snow on this side of Australia.....so I shouldnt complain really!!!!  Have heaps of fun!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Esmerelda,

You go girl.  

I'm taking the prize though, although now that Sosunni is a contestant I am not sure what the prize is anymore.  

Princess,

Tubing down the Guadalupe River?


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

Hey Craig! YES!! The Guadalupe River!! I love it!! COLD, BUT Fun!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

I am sorry to invade your IM challenge esmerelda, but I live very close to the Guadalupe river. How many of you guys would like some stealth bathing suit pictures of Princess. Princess are you starting out in Gruene TX, and two weeks would put it May 18th. Hot dog this is going to be fun.


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Lmao.....not a problem Craig...but when you get the pics...you do realise that you must send me a copy so I can sell them to the highest bidder on this site....cos I just know you wouldnt do anything like that...now would you??!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

OH NO!!!! What have I done!! YEP... Craig.. may 18th is when we are going!! I don't know where we are getting in at..usually by Gruene though!! ...but hey ..don't embarrass me toooo much, my hubby will be with me!! 
lol!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

oh my gosh!!! ya'll are crazy!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

All I have to say is............... 

Hey Princess, Esmerelda and I will join you and we'll bring the beer tube!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Why do I get the feeling that it would only turn into a weekend of pure debauchery.... hell on that note...Im booking a flight tomorrow morning!!!!!  Lol......only problem is I need somewhere to stay!!!!!  (Dont get all excited Albob.....only joking!!!!  Never know I might get there for your 41st!!!!!!!)


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

heck ya, bring the beer tube!!!! We definalty will need more than one!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Oh Shyte...Albob what have you gotten me into??!!!


Don't know how I missed this the first time.  (Yes I do, I was looking at other "things".)  Anyway, it's not what you've gotten into it's what's gotten into YOU that counts.   

If you're planning on being here for my 41st you better re-arrange those travel plans, I'll be in Las Vegas.  My plan is to retire next June and move back to Sin City.


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Gee...aptly named isnt it?!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2002)

Hey Esmeralda! how's the challenge going? Can we see some diet and workout logs??


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Im posting my serious stuff on my other thread.....5 weeks to go.......!!!!  At least here the guys can sprout off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

good idea there esmerelda, that's what I'm doing to. Well kinda, actually posting the stuff in both, seeing as hardly anybody ever reads my journal lmao


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

I do...only too sared to sling off at ya!!!!!!!!  NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

ahahha smarta$$


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

How did you know my ass was smart!!!!!  Have you been peekin' again?!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

who me?  **efg** but then again who can blame me?


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Esmerelda*
> 
> cos I just know you wouldnt do anything like that...now would you??



You aren't supposed to give that part away.  



> *Originally posted by Princess*
> 
> but hey ..don't embarrass me toooo much, my hubby will be with me!!



I won't, but what color will the string bikini be.   



> *Originally posted by Alboobies*
> 
> Hey Princess, Esmerelda and I will join you and we'll bring the beer tube!!!



Hey, this sounds like fun.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

not telling you!!! HAHAHAHAHAAHA!! You will Have to find me!!


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

There is a picture of you in the member pics.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

oh crapola..forgot about that!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh crapola..


  Potty mouth!  

I'm gonna have to give you a spanking for that young lady.


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2002)

Lelly you little devil!!!!!  Although I already knew that.. bad, bad girl!!!! 

Kick some buttocks in this challenge sweetie!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

Thanks one and all...especially those "Caped Crusaders"!!!  Man what I'd give to play in those capes!!!!!!!!!  Either way....good luck to all you guys.....cos ya gonna need it to keep up with us girlies!!!!  

Oh didnt anyone tell you....when us bad girls go on diets...and we start to see the pounds disappear.....we wanna play-up more!!!!  Yep...Sussi and I will get even more pornal!!!!!   He he hee......


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

wohohoooo, go for it there cutie.


----------



## esmerelda (May 7, 2002)

Hey...so how are you at long distance nippie shots?????  Cos it appears that there needs to be a new pic added to my folio!!!!  You started it...now please finish!!!!!  Ermmmmm and you can take the pic as well!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

hey yeah i did start it, and also fixed it go check out my airbrush work. 

hmmm sounds like a damn tempting invite **efg**

and I always finish what I start **efg**


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> All I have to say is...............
> 
> Hey Princess, Esmerelda and I will join you and we'll bring the beer tube!!!



Uhh... HELLLOOOOO!!!  

Boobilicious - are you cheating on me already!?!?

That's no way to treat your prize posession! 

Essy - if it's winter there now... then I should plan for October to January.  maybe we can sport around in our new bods!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey yeah i did start it, and also fixed it go check out my airbrush work.
> 
> hmmm sounds like a damn tempting invite **efg**
> ...



Thanks  Hon for that.  I'm sure others wil complain.. but tough titties!


----------



## esmerelda (May 8, 2002)

Sussi....by mid Nov the weather heats up again...by mid Jan the temps back up to 35-40 deg C!!!!! (Every day!!!!!  More than just beach weather...everyone...I REPEAT EVERYONE gets around with the barest minimum on!!!!!)

Hey DVL.......Im sooooooo glad you finish what you start...... and of course you must take all the time you need to make sure you get the right results!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 8, 2002)

OK, then just keep us all informed as to where and when you two are getting together to run around nekkid. I want to be there with my camera. Whew that sounds like a fun time. 

YUMMY


----------



## esmerelda (May 8, 2002)

Not a problem.....the more the merrier (I believe Naturaltan has a better grasp on it than I do!!!!)  Opppsss...but if he was closer...I recon my grip would be almost as good!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Uhh... HELLLOOOOO!!!
> ...



EXCUSE ME????  You said you were going skiing!!!  I seriously doubt Esmerelda would mind if you joined in the fun.


----------



## Sosunni (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> EXCUSE ME????  You said you were going skiing!!!  I seriously doubt Esmerelda would mind if you joined in the fun.



Oh that's right, it's the same weekend.

My apoligies cupcake.... and no, essy would LOVE the company!


----------



## esmerelda (May 8, 2002)

He he heeee....ermm...I mean....errrmmm...company..sure why not .......*Trys to act all innocent...but trips over her hailo!!!* skiing or rafting...or playing in the sun....or...ermmmm... just playing will suit me just fine!!!!!  *As she steps out of her hailo and kicks it under the bed!!!*


----------



## esmerelda (May 12, 2002)

Got the most amazing pr of new shoes!!!!  Actually Im one of these girls who's into boots...you know...FMB's (Fuq Me Boots) ...the long boots with the nice heels...short skirts and come to bed eyes!!!!  Well cos we have this very formal bash to go to  soon...I had to go out and get a new dress...still havent found what Im after...but with hubbs in tow...found the best FMS's(Fuq Me Shoes!!!) They have 3 inch heels....pointed toes (really pointed!!!) low cut across the top of the foot (toe area)...but the best part is they have a heavy duty leather strap across the ankle area!!!  That you have to zip up!!!!  Im trying to break them in around the house...only problem the hubby wont let me keep my feet on the ground long enough to actually do so!!!!  Now all I need is the vampy dress to go with the shoes!!!!!!  I did mention its a very formal do .....didnt I?!!!  Hell you've got to get the old-timers something to look at ....hell...if it helps the hubbs get a promotion...all for it ....I say!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 13, 2002)

Alright Esmerelda, you go girl. Can we get some pictures of the dress and shoes.


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

I second that!


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Well....the shoes are just to die for!!!!!  The dress.....well....Im having problems finding what Im after!!!  I will most probably have to create one of my own......Megga Vamp...if you please!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_I will most probably have to create one of my own......Megga Vamp...if you please!!!!



With the top slit down to THERE and the skirt slit up to THERE and..............OH DAMN, my first day back and I'm already messing up the keyboard.


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Honey...welcome back to the real world!!!  Would you like me to clean up your keyboard with my tongue????  Yes there will be a slit up to there.....and the top...Im kinda hoping to be made out of leather....will be in the plunging neck line......hell you've got it ... you flaunt it!!!!  The other pics will be coming by express mail to you...along with the video!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_along with the video!!!!!!!



Video?  What video?  I don't remember being in any video.   Did you make a movie while I was asleep AGAIN???


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

No...silly, one just for you..... 4" heels and all!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ 4" heels and all!!!!!!!!



I'll have those puppies pointing straight at the sky.


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Well what else would they be doing????   Ermmmm how about they have collars with studs on them too......anything else???


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_anything else???


Nope, NOTHING else.  Just the shoes.


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Your soooooo hard to please!!!!!  NOT!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Your soooooo hard


----------



## esmerelda (May 14, 2002)

Just got home after being called in to do over time...again!!!!  Soooooooo......Who's hard...who's soft...who wants what where, when, how and not to forget.....WHY???????


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

"WHY?"  You have to ask, "WHY?"  Hmmmmm..................maybe I should re-think this relationship.


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Not re-think...........re-establish????????


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

Ahhhhhh................PM me with details.


----------



## esmerelda (May 17, 2002)

Right......back to basics.........did an amazing tae bo work out..body already going into shock!!!!  Got one of those exercise balls.........did an arms work out just blowing the bloody thing up!!!  Now my abs are crying out to me to stop!!!!!!!  Got work this arvo so lifting heavy bags....standing for 6 hrs....smiling for 6.5 hrs.....trying to be nice to grumpy passengers......god thats a workout in itself...a psychological one anyway!!!!

My baby turned 3 today!!!!!!!!!!  My baby is no longer a baby!!!!  Definitely not having anymore!!!!!  Little Miss Attitude is going to have such a challenging life.....everyone says she is a mini-me.... and the way she's going...she'll be really lucky to make it to 3 and 1 week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2002)

Is she your only child???  Got pics???


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

hey woman!
WHy r u being so hard on yourself! Leave that up to the men here to be 'hard' on you!
Hey, seriously, you are improving yourself. It takes guts to post up pics that you seemingly aren't liking! Keep at it until you are at your target weight / shape! Then you can look back at all these pictures and say HA!

wahooo! Tae-Bo! psst...don't tell anyone..but I have the tapes too...when I go back to the day shift...and can get my fat ass up @ 4:30 am to do it...I will probably cross that with running before work...
I'd just assume have mmafiter whip me into shape. but I do not think I can get from Colorado to Canada & back in time for work...

Besides...with the tapes, I will finally get to use a phrase I heard if someone starts shiat with me: You know, you're about 3 
Tae-Bo lessons away from an ass whoopin!
yeah!


----------



## Sosunni (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Right......back to basics.........did an amazing tae bo work out..body already going into shock!!!!  Got one of those exercise balls.........did an arms work out just blowing the bloody thing up!!!  Now my abs are crying out to me to stop!!!!!!!



Essy my sweet little princess...  how are you!?

You are doing great!!!  Once you feel/see your body starting to change, it won't be so difficult to keep it up.  

So- maybe you've read.. I'm on vacation for the next 7 days... perhaps it's time to gang up on the guys?!  Whatdayasay... tag team!?

Then.... it's a drive down the coast... tell me what you want to know about PB and I'm SURE to find out... oooo.... maybe I'll take pictures!


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

Thanks Burner.....actually...you know I'd be able to kick your lilly white ass into shape....'goo' or no 'goo'!!!!!  Some say the tapes arent any good.....I found them to be of great use.....I've taken them into work...we have a pt area with video hook-up....put the basic one on......had about 5 fellow officers join in...they're now asking when the next session is going to be!!!!

Sussi-girl....going great!!!!  Yep noticing fat slides increasing!!!!!  Your on vacation????  COW!!!!  Im going to put in for some soon..Hubbs is going to the UK.....so Im having 2 weeks then to keep up with the kids!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

Butterfly...I've got 3 great girls!!!  Oldest is 7 going on 17!!!  The next is 5 ....going on 35...and now my baby is 3...for how long Im not sure...but the giggles make up for all the attitude!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Hey Esy!
Cute kids!
The one in the front has that smile that looks like she's up to something.....


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Hit the nail on the head with that comment!!!!!!!!  The oldest one is an angel...always helping out.....the middle one is the shyte!!!!  She is going to be the one to drive me to an early grave!!!  Always up to something.....my mother recons she's just like me....my comment wasnt too nice back.....!!!!!!!!  As for the littlest well all I can say is....at the moment she is turning out like the middle child.....help!!!!  The youngest two are walking attitudes!!!!
But truth be known.....I wouldnt have it any other way.....they all know how to shyte stir each other....and life at the moment is just one big party!!!!  (I'll try to keep that going as long as I have breath in my lungs.....kids tend to grow up too young these days!!)


----------



## esmerelda (May 27, 2002)

Well, if I ever needed to spend time at the gym ...... it had to be today!!!!  Got up early....pushed the kids out to school...took the littlest one down to the gym...did a really good session on the bike.....55 min all up......worked it nice and hard...How do I know this you ask????  My butt didnt recover from the session for up to 2 hrs later!!!!  Gotta admit though...I felt really good going to work...felt like I had achieved something!!!!

Got to work...and felt like hitting someone, 10 mins within entering the building!!!!  We had over 1000 passengers thru within 2 hrs.....not bad!!!!  Then an hours break before the next two flights....total of another 500 passenger or so......typical day really!!!  Only I dont normally listen to idol gossup....but we have a 28yr old blonde ex-air hostess who acts like a 6 yr old!!!!  I did my training with her.....and noticed then that she is just a little paranoid about her looks and what people 'might' be saying about her!!!!  I've already had to settle a semi-blowout with this problem...and silly me assumed that things had calmed down!!!  Couldnt be further from the truth...she has taken things to the highest management level she could....and her complaint.....wait for it....."Lesley doesnt ask me to sit with her for coffee in our down time!!!!"  ....... ahhhhh but wait theres more!!!!  "She and her other friends are making me feel left out!!!"  Did I say she was 28!!!!!!  So...I was called into the office to give my side of the story.....after I picked myself up off the floor from laughter... I did make the comment that I had better things to do than pander to a spoilt brat who couldnt get her way....did the boss have a problem with this comment.......HELL NO!!!!

So when I got home this evening...and after making sure I wasnt left alone with the  crybaby....I hit the gym again!!!!!  Man am I going to pay for the weights work out I did...maybe I should get grumpy more often......!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

What an odd complaint your coworker has...she's making a formal complaint because people won't hang out with her? Unless they are hurting her physically in some way, I don't understand how management would have anything to do with it...sounds like high school to me. 

Great job on not one but two workouts today!


----------



## esmerelda (May 27, 2002)

Luckily...management have had just about enough of her griping!!!!!!!!!!  She is a nice girl.....unfortunately she has some major hang-ups......Im sick of trying to play fix-it-queen...when she doesnt listen anyway!!!!!!!!  I think she is one of those girls who likes to be the center of attention all the time.....unfortunately for all the wrong reasons.

I actually felt better when I walked out of the gym the second time!!!!!!!!!  All that agro had to go somewhere!!!!!!  Felt better than going to the fridge like I used too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 27, 2002)

Essy - you'll have to let us know if you can walk tomorrow


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Essy - you'll have to let us know if you can walk tomorrow



Hey, when I'm done she can always walk.   She just doesn't WANT to.  Why would she EVER want to leave?


----------



## esmerelda (May 28, 2002)

Lol....not wrong!!!  You must always rest the muscles after such a strenuous (Spelling up the shyter!!!) workout!!!!  But then again after a quickie.....Im just wanting to try to find my clothes!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

Cute little ones!!!  Wish I had a little girl   Just got the 2 well 3 boys if you count fade


----------



## esmerelda (May 28, 2002)

Lol...I know where your coming from....I seem to be always telling the older two off....the  36 yr old and the 7 yr old!!!!  Men...one day they will learn to share their toys like the rest of us!!!!!

How old are your two???  Any pics????


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 9, 2002)

Well thats one challenge down....now this one to go!!!

I decided to take a week off....everything but work!!!  So now Im paying for my bad ways....shouldnt eat so much shyte...the poor body cant handle it too well!!! 

Got a shock this morning...hubby informs me that a really good friend of ours decided to go out and chop some wood yesterday (mid morning), only to be found not 5 mins later by his son, dead....and not one log chopped!!!!  He appears to have had a heart attack!!!!

If that doesnt give you a wake-up call nothing will!!!  He was only in his early 40's and had  been back from serving his time in East Timor less than a month.....a great bloke....mad as a hatter....but a true gentleman....even though he was a Cop!!!!

Ahhhh well.....must break into pornality once more.....just to break the gloom around here!!!!   Ermmmmm.... nakid titties....sorry thats the best I can do at the moment!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 10, 2002)

Essy,

Sorry to hear about your friend.  

Your three girls are precious.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

Essy - I'm sorry about your friend too!!

And you're right... definate wake-up call!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Sussi-girl .....get that hot ass off my thread!!!!!!  Only jokin'!!!!  Man my ass would do more than just lie there!!!!!  LOL!!!  Hey...got the pics back...now all I have to do is get to a scanner to post them!!!!!   

Wake up call almost worked tonight......but got the call that a cousin is in town for a few days...so out on the town tomorrow night.....out for lunch tomorrow...chinese!!!!  Hell....is the midway shot supposed to be better than the starter pic?????  Hey... I dont have to win this challenge.....I know I've got one prize no matter where I land in this thing!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey there sorry to hear about your friend. But have fun goin otu with your cousin.


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Well....we downed a couple of glasses of wine....ate extremely good Italian food....drank a couple of coffees.....gave more shyte to the good looking waiter.....paid the bill and went our separate ways!!!!  Had a great time re-hashing old times.....catching up with all the goss....and basically, we acted like we were 18 yr olds again!!!!!  Only difference was...I went home to my hubby and she went home to her parents...to pack!!!!  She flys back to her other half and kids tomorrow morning..early!!!!

Now Tomorrow....yes tomorrow......I plan to restart this gym thing!!!  All bar one child will be at school....down to the gym...put the littlest one in the creche`......hit the weights and then the pool!!!!!!!!  Then if I feel up to it...I may just return in the evening with the neighbour to do some more playing!!!!!  I said I may...not that I definitely would!!!!!!!!!!!!  Got new stocks of protein shakes....boilled up some eggs....got the rest of the menu planned for the next week.....so who knows what will happen....!!!!  Last time I said that.....I was almost struck by lightening...JK!!!!!  Just got out of the leather pants and am sitting in the silk blouse....thank god the hubbs is already in bed...otherwise I think my cardio work-out would have already started!!!!!!!!!!  What is it about the colour deep red in lipsticks and high heel shoes that make men go ....garrrrrgarrrrrr????


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2002)

Essie dear ... sorry to hear about your friend as well.  

It does take committment like you're showing.  I over heard a couple of older, bigger work mates saying that they didn't want to be a slave to working out.    Great excuse.

You go girl!!  We're behind you all the way ... and we'll give you motivation as well.


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 11, 2002)

question if I may?  that camp you talked about,  where would one find the forms to attend????  is there a age and height requirment? (just being nosey)


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Mike51.....I will let you know when the forms have been printed, and the requirements that have been set!!!!  But rest assured... the age limit is set pretty high....and as for height requirements...well its hard to measure when your lying on your back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

Girly girl!!!!

How the fuq are you!?!?!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey Sussi-girl .....get that hot ass off my thread!!!!!!



What do you think keeps me going!?

and Spank you baby!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 11, 2002)

Whoooowhoooo!!!!!!!!  And who says we need the guys to keep us entertained!!!!!

Had a hard couple of weeks....but thankfully Im back with a vengance!!!!!   Have plenty of pornality to dispence thru-out the site.......

Hows life in the ski-ing things of life???  Bytch your tan is getting better as mine fades with the sun!!!!  We are heading into our winter over here....and so its cover up time!!!!!  I truely believe I should have been a bird...so I could fly away when it started getting cold....hate the cold....love the warmth of the sun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike51 (Jun 12, 2002)

thanks   looking forward to filling those puppies out.... (forms I mean)  but is it really hard to measure when on your back???? an extra pair of hands might be needed


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys and gallssss!!!  Well things have been on a bit of a spiral around here...no sooner have I got things sorted out..when the shyte hits the fan and we tend to spin out of control yet again!!!!!

Went to my mates funeral....actually spent a bit of time there..hense me not being on line so much.  How to explain to a 10 yr old....(after chasing the little blighter down...tackling him to the ground....then puting up with the fistfight that proceeded, not to mention being called names I've never heard of before!!! ) that his dad didnt die on purpose....he did and will always cherish his son...and that the pain will go in time......sometime!!!!???  Then getting back to the house...getting changed and taking him down to the police station so that his dads workmates could re-inforce what I'd said!!!!  Did I do right???  OK so I let the lad have one beer....he sat with his 'new' mates and became a man (in his eyes) they told him all the good things and silly things his dad got up to....and that he now had more uncles than any other person on the planet!!!! 

When we got back.....a message was left for me....from the boys thanking me for helping them make contact!!!!  The boy in question went straight to bed....but made sure to give his mum and I the biggest hugs needed!!!!  

I hope I never have to go thru anything like this again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok.....Im here again...just got up from only 1 1/2 hrs sleep...then get the girls off to school....hunt around for some paperwork... head off to the in-laws so he can do our tax return..... then back home for a few hrs sleep before getting the girls from school!!!!  Gym????  Yep well that'll have to wait till later on today!!!!

Hows things eating wise???  Well if nothing else...at least that one is going well....well....sorta!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

You are a good friend.....   That little boy will remember that his whole life. You made a terrible memory into a memorable memory.  

XXX

Roger


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks honey.....I think I was being a bit selfish there....Im not sure if I was doing it to help him....or me!!!  The dad was a really great guy....but a bit of a ratbag....we clicked when we first met, and I only felt like the real me around him!!!!

Sooooooo...PB is not a condiment....hmmmm is finger food fattening????  I know its high in proteins.....so whats the caleries like?!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey esmeralda! 

I haven't read any of your journal yet, but just wanted to pop in and say 'hi' !!! I will try tonight...though!  

You sound busy like me with the kiddies!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

You may have been doing it for you but the end results are what matter and that kid won't know the difference.  

Not fattening.. no real calories...  though it is real filling!!!


----------

